# mp3 en coche sin entrada aux usando los altavoces



## zesar (Abr 25, 2007)

Saludos, mi pregunta es la siguiente:

Debido a que mi autoradio no dispone de entrada auxiliar me he planteado el siguiente circuito:

¿Podría alimentar el mp3 con la bateria del coche mediante algun transformador que diese 1.5V de los 12 V que da la bateria (para que no me fundiese pilas cada dos por tres) y conectar de algun modo el mp3 con los altavoces del coche para que sonase la musica amplificada? Se que podria amplificar el sonido con altavoces de estos que van a pilas, pero supongo que la potencia que obtendría sería bastante pobre, pero por otra parte me surgen varias dudas: la señal que emitiese el mp3 a los altavoces sería suficiente para que la musica se escuchase de manera adecuada?

Logicamente se que esto se puede hacer con unos altavoces de PC por ejemplo, pero claro, estos, ademas de recibir la señal de audio del mp3, reciben la señal electrica de la alimentacion de la red (220 V), entonces ¿para mi hipotetico circuito, deberia alimentar electricamente los altavoces del coche ademas de la señal que recibiesen del mp3? si se puede, que tipo de cableado necesitaria?

Bueno se que esto puede ser jugar a ser dios pero por probar que no quede. Un saludo y muchas gracias!!


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 25, 2007)

Se puede alimentar el mp3 con el circuito integrado lm317 que regula hasta 1.2V.

Hay unos caseter que tienen un cabezal de cassete y permiten conectarlo a la radio

Indicanos tus conocimientos, herramientas....


----------



## marmal (Abr 26, 2007)

Me parece muy interesante la consulta. Aca en argentina roban mucho los estereos, y me gustaría usar mi mp3 player sin tener que tener un equipo de musica instalado en el coche.
Lo que se me ocurre que se podria hacer es instalar un amplificador de señal que funcione con los 12v de la batería tal cual lo hacen los equipos de audiocar. Algo tiene que haber ya hecho, o se deben poder conseguir amplificador con estas caracteristicas, alguien sabe?.
Saludos
Marcelo


----------



## chabalin (Jun 28, 2008)

hola a todos
 Lo que podrian hacer es un amplificador con el tda7386 que van a optener 4 salidas x 40w c/u ,anda con 12v cc y le pueden conectar lo que sea a la entrada . Esto lo pueden colocar en un lugar escondido jajajajaja

Espero que les sirba 
Haora les hago una pregunta ¿como puedo alimentar mi mp3 mediante el usb?


----------



## chabalin (Jun 28, 2008)

Aca les dejo un link que hablo de el https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/pcb-tda7386-7333/


----------



## dcp1985 (Ago 9, 2008)

Hola, creo que hay cargadores para usb que se conectan al mechero del coche, supongo que podria funcionar pero no o he probado, no estoy seguro.

Tambien os escribo para ver si me podeis echar una mano, ya que no tengo mucha idea de electronica, pero vaya, estoy en ello...
Tengo un lector de cd, que lo tengo medio escacharrado, y creo que es la lente lo que esta mal, lo que me gustaria hacer por ejemplo es adaptar por ejemplo una tarjeta SD/MMC a este lector, y que de ahi recoja la información en vez de recojerla del cd-rom.
Seria viable?, Muchas gracias


----------



## walterdos (Dic 9, 2009)

zesar dijo:


> Saludos, mi pregunta es la siguiente:
> 
> Debido a que mi autoradio no dispone de entrada auxiliar me he planteado el siguiente circuito:
> 
> ...



Tomás los parlantes de pc, le sacas la plaquetita que tiene (un amplificadorcito) en dónde está el  volumen y el on off, cortas los cables de los parlantes y conectas ahí los cables de los parlantes que van al auto, por dónde entran los 220 volt a los parlantes hay un transformador pequeño, sacá eso y conectá en esos cables los 12 volt de la batería. Yo te recomiendo que además uses un 7809 para regular la tensión de 12 a 9 volt. funciona perfecto, yo lo tengo así en mi auto.


----------

